# altaan pääty



## Gavril

No hei,

Teknisissä kuvauksissa (esim. rakennuksista) törmään suht usein sanaan _pääty_, josta tähän asti en löydä yleissopivaa englannitystä, jos sellainen onkaan.

Esim. uima-altaan ylläpitoa käsittelevässä tekstissä sanotaan, että on puhdistettava "altaiden reunut ja päädyt" tietyin aikavälein.

Onko todennäköisesti kyse altaan matalasta päädystä (eng. "shallow end")?

Arvaukseni perustuu mm. määritelmään "pitkänomaisen esineen lyhyt sivu", Kielitoimiston sanakirjan _pääty-_hakusanasta.

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Enpä ole koskaan tullut ajatelleeksi, mitä _pääty _olisi englanniksi. _End _on ainakin uima-altaasta puhuttaessa sopiva sana, mutta altaassa on toki kaksi päätyä. _Päädyt _on monikossa esimerkissäsikin. Yksipäätyistä uima-allasta ei ole olemassa. On siis puhdistettava molemmat päädyt.

GOM


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Enpä ole koskaan tullut ajatelleeksi, mitä _pääty _olisi englanniksi. _End _on ainakin uima-altaasta puhuttaessa sopiva sana, mutta altaassa on toki kaksi päätyä. _Päädyt _on monikossa esimerkissäsikin.



Alun perin tulkitsin monikon (_altaiden päädyt_) tarkoittavan, että kyseessä ovat monet altaat, joista jokaisen pääty on pestävä, mutta ehkä tämä on kieliopinvastainen tulkinta.



> Yksipäätyistä uima-allasta ei ole olemassa. On siis puhdistettava molemmat päädyt.



OK.

Miksi arvelet kuitenkin, että päädyt mainitaan erityisesti (kyseisessä ohjeessa) pestäviksi osiksi -- eli miksei vain sanottu "Pese koko uima-altaan ympäröivä alue" tai vastaavaa?

Onko kyse siitä, että päädyissä uimarit sukeltavat altaaseen ja kiipeävät altaasta, joten erityinen huomio on kiinnitettävä juuri sinne?

En käy koskaan uima-altoissa, joten en ole perehtynyt asiaan.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> miksei vain sanottu "Pese koko uima-altaan ympäröivä alue"


Minun korvaani tuo virke särähtää. Se ei ole luontevaa suomea. _Koko uima-altaan ympäröimä alue _tuo mieleen lähinnä rengasmaisen altaan sisäpuolelle jäävän alueen, eli ei lainkaan itse allasta. Ei ole mitään järkeä pestä esimerkiksi allasta reunustavaa nurmikkoa, jos kysymyksessä on ulkouima-allas. Itse allas on pestävä.

Uima-altaan kaakelilaatat pestään tietysti hygieenisistä syistä. Niihin tarttuu vähitellen likaa, joka on poistettava säännöllisesti. Olettaisin, että myös altaan pohja puhdistetaan, vaikka sitä ei viestissäsi mainitakaan. Helsingissä on lukuisia yleisölle avoimia uima-altaita, jotka kaikki puhdistetaan silloin, kun altaat eivät ole käytössä. Uimahallit ovat kiinni yleensä ainakin heinäkuun ajan, ja toisaalta esimerkiksi Helsingin uimastadion suljetaan syyskuussa ja puhdistetaan sen jälkeen.

GOM


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> Esim. uima-altaan ylläpitoa käsittelevässä tekstissä sanotaan, että on puhdistettava "altaiden reunut ja päädyt" tietyin aikavälein.


Koska ei ole tarkemmin määritelty, mitä reunalla ja päädyllä tarkoitetaan, tulkitsen tuon niin, että kyse on allasta ympäröivän (vaakasuoran) laatoituksen tai ehkä betonipinnan säännöllisestä pesemisestä, jolla poistetaan pintaan kasvanutta levää ja muuta liukastumisvaaraa lisäävää "limaa".


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Minun korvaani tuo virke särähtää. Se ei ole luontevaa suomea. _Koko uima-altaan ympäröimä alue _tuo mieleen lähinnä rengasmaisen altaan sisäpuolelle jäävän alueen, eli ei lainkaan itse allasta.



Piti sanoa "allas*ta* ympäröivä alue"; kuulostaako tämä järjellisemmältä?



> Olettaisin, että myös altaan pohja puhdistetaan, vaikka sitä ei viestissäsi mainitakaan.



Kyseiset ohjeet ovat hyvin kattavia. Poimin siitä vain yhden lauseen jota en onnistunut ymmärtää.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Piti sanoa "allas*ta* ympäröivä alue"; kuulostaako tämä järjellisemmältä?


Oikein hyvää ja selkeää suomea.

GOM


----------



## Gwydda

Allasta ympäröivä alue tarkoittaa minun korvaani nimenomaan altaan ympäristöä, eli kaikkia sitä lähellä olevaa aluetta, ei suinkaan allasta itseään. Vastaavasti, jos minun pitää puhdistaa _taloa ympäröivä alue_, en suinkaan puhdista talon seiniä, vaan talon pihapiirin. Pääty on sana, jolta puuttuu englannista täysin synonyyminen vastine. Pääty tarkoittaa, kuten sanoit, pitkänomaisen esineen lyhyttä sivua. Esimerkiksi sängyssä on kaksi päätyä; jos haluat eritellä sen, missä jalat ovat, on kyseessä jalkopää. 

Suomen kielen sanasto ehkä vain vaatii sen, että sekä päädyt että reunat mainitaan erikseen. Jos ohjeessa lukisi vain, että "_altaan reunat on puhdistettava säännöllisiin väliajoin_", suomalainen saattaisi miettiä: entä sitten päädyt?



Gavril said:


> Alun perin tulkitsin monikon (_altaiden päädyt_) tarkoittavan, että kyseessä ovat monet altaat, joista jokaisen pääty on pestävä, mutta ehkä tämä on kieliopinvastainen tulkinta.




Olet oikeassa, kyseessä on monista altaista. Muuten siinä lukisi _altaan päädyt[/o]. Silti jokaisessa altaassa on kaksi päätyä._


----------

